# hunting with trad gear



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if you can anchor and hit a 5 inch circle ten times in a row your good to go but if you are shooting from a stand and have not shot at least a couple of hundred arrows from a stand then shoot the compound with a sight.. 60 lbs would be a pass through if broad head is sharp


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

5" no prob, I practise from my roof some times and don't have any issues there either also practise with broadheads and I'm tuned well. 100gr muzzy phantoms coc 4 blades total arrow weight is 396 gr. I'm gonna bring both and see what my stand sets up like, the recurve is a takedown, fits in a backpack and sets up in under a min.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you`re good to go .. recurve kill is a high for sure... good luck on your trip ....post pics for sure...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Good luck. Sounds like you're ready.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Thanks y'all, i think confidence will make or break the shot if I get one.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Goodluck and have fun. I can't wait till the season for deer opens, I'll be out with my recurve every chance I get. Dialed in and ready to go. Post some pictures!


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

No bears to report, our bait was being cleaned out at night. Another hunter sharing our spot shot at 4 bears during the week and missed them all with a 12ga from under 10yds . I don't blame the bears for not showing up during shooting hours but someone needs to quit hunting(ol shakey)


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Was practising today from treestand with broadheads, 25 yards and in and it's dead. Well as long as I'm not shaking too much!!!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I've killed a bunch of deers with my recurve and always pass throught ... anything above 50-55# with an average DL will be plenty enough to kill any big games in Canada (bear, moose, caribou).

With all the carbon arrows and broadheads specially made for recurve/longbow ... you can really fine tune the best set-up for maximum penetration and damage.

Shoot straight my friend!


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

I used a 54# Robertson Fatal Styk with a 540 gr arrow to take my bear. Was a broadside shot, and the 3 blade 200gr head zipped straight through. The shot was about 23 yds. Wait for your chance, pick your spot, and you'll have no problems. Use a sharp broadhead also. Good luck.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

waiting for saturday when deer season opens aka my birthday, I'll be hunting the stick n string down in area 94. wish I could go up for bears again durung deer season. we had 2 deer under our stand for over 20 min last sat. but could'nt shoot em, @ 6yds we could hear them breathing. nothing like a close encounter to get the heart pumping.


----------

